
hexpeek: a hex editor for huge files - resiliware
hexpeek: a hex editor for huge files<p>Occasionally I need to work with huge binary files. Over the years I&#x27;ve
tried many different tools and never found one that was exactly what I
wanted. In my experience most hex editors either (1) do not work well
with 4GB+ files or (2) require the user to learn a curses interface and
are not scriptable.<p>So I ended up creating a hex editor with some nice features:
    (1) prompt interface with command history (with libedit),
    (2) scriptable interface with a flexible command language,
    (3) no glitches on huge files -- no reading until user requests,
    (4) fully functional insert and delete,
    (5) multi-level backup and restore,
    (6) ability to dump generic file descriptors,
    (7) work in hexadecimal and with 64 bit file offsets by default,
    (8) BSD 3-clause license,
    (9) and more...<p>If interested, please check out the project at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hexpeek.com
or send e-mail to hexpeek@hexpeek.com.<p>hexpeek is known to work on Debian, CentOS, FreeBSD, and Cygwin and is
expected to work on any recent POSIX-like system. I look forward to
improving hexpeek based on community feedback. Please let me know what
features you are looking for in a hex&#x2F;metadata editor.<p>About the author: visit https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.resiliware.com for more about me.<p>Thanks for reading!
======
dmitrygr
hexedit (included in debian/ubuntu) and dd (included in everything) seem to
cover both large files and scriptability quite well

~~~
Traster
Yes, I was confused by this too - because my only experience of using hex
editors was hexediting an executable (definitely not to remove some DRM),
hexedit was very capable and the executable wasn't exactly small.

~~~
resiliware
My lower bound for huge files is 4GiB. The actual use case that started the
development of hexpeek was trying to surgically inspect and modify disparate
parts of a 100GiB file. I'm not sure if your executable was that large.

